# Moving to the South Coast, where to live and play



## fundy (Sep 27, 2017)

With mrs fundy having taken redundancy, the renovation here finished the house has gone on the market this morning and the very rough plan currently is to move to the south coast. The only real requirements are that we are close to the beach (ideally sandy), there is a decent golf course nearby, that there is a town nearby with decent places to go out and eat etc but that we are not in a city or too large town and that where we are is accessible from London (for parent/family etc)

So far we have liked the coastal area south of the New Forest, from Southbourne up to Barton on Sea (esp Mudeford), we loved the Canford Cliffs edge of Poole, would happily move to Exmouth if it was just that bit closer to London, likewise several of the towns back up the coast incl Budleigh Salterton, Sidmouth, Lyme Regis. We liked the Witterings and Bracklesham Bay and also some parts of the coast between Littlehampton and Worthing.

so where would people recommend either to be or to avoid and why? what golf courses should i be considering/avoiding? (i know the big Bournemouth ones but otherwise knowledge is quite sketchy). What are courses like East Devon/Woodbury like? Where are the hidden gems?

Any advice gratefully received!!!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 27, 2017)

St Tropez?


----------



## User20205 (Sep 27, 2017)

It's a big area!!! There is loads of choice in the Bournemouth area, both golf & for houses. You'll only get a sandy beach in Bournemouth/Poole/Swanage
The best choice for golf would be there also. With broadstone, Parkstone, Ferndown etc. With some other really good options like Barton on sea & brokenhurst available also. 
You can't go wrong with a southbourne/brokenhurst combination, but I'm biased. Southbourne is closer to Christchurch than Bournemouth, which is nicer for going out IMO. 

That said, I also like Sussex, and somewhere like littlehampton or Worthing would be a great option. The beach is stony though 
If you need anything specific, let me know


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 27, 2017)

Only sandy beach in West Sussex is west Wittering. Traffic an absolute nightmare in the summer with only one road in and out. For sandy beaches you will have to go further west.


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2017)

therod said:



			It's a big area!!! There is loads of choice in the Bournemouth area, both golf & for houses. You'll only get a sandy beach in Bournemouth/Poole/Swanage
The best choice for golf would be there also. With broadstone, Parkstone, Ferndown etc. With some other really good options like Barton on sea & brokenhurst available also. 
You can't go wrong with a southbourne/brokenhurst combination, but I'm biased. Southbourne is closer to Christchurch than Bournemouth, which is nicer for going out IMO. 

That said, I also like Sussex, and somewhere like littlehampton or Worthing would be a great option. The beach is stony though 
If you need anything specific, let me know
		
Click to expand...

thanks therod, expect i will be troubling you (as well as Gordon) at some point!

we were in southbourne and down from there this morning, was beautiful, a little breezy on Mudeford beach but i think we could handle that  having the new forest as well as the beach definitely has a strong pull!


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Only sandy beach in West Sussex is west Wittering. Traffic an absolute nightmare in the summer with only one road in and out. For sandy beaches you will have to go further west.
		
Click to expand...

indeed it is, but a cracking beach it is! the road in and out definitely a worry albeit its a bit of a concern in most of the places it seems to some degree


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 27, 2017)

Sidmouth and all stations west. Loads of quality courses and pleasant area to live. If you need to go to London just catch a train.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 27, 2017)

Nooooooo, dont move to the South Coast, it's too busy and cramped
Go north


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Sidmouth and all stations west. Loads of quality courses and pleasant area to live. If you need to go to London just catch a train.
		
Click to expand...

we liked Sidmouth and especially Budleigh Salterton. Feel free to expand on the golf options as I havent played in that area at all.

The London option is mainly for my wifes family visiting and they will drive not use the train


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Nooooooo, dont move to the South Coast, it's too busy and cramped
Go north

Click to expand...

we did 5 years in manchester, that scratched the northern itch (albeit i loved it and would happily go back if it had a seaside and was closer to family haha)

still an outside chance we head to norfolk but even thats unlikely


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 27, 2017)

Budleigh is gods waiting room. It is nice though. Golf course is ok too. Pebble beach, but good for swimming as it gets deep enough really quickly.

I like sidmouth, always have, but no idea about golf.

The quality of the golf is a tad irrelevant though as you are never fit enough to play!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 27, 2017)

I find the prettier more desirable areas stupid expensive in the South. I know it's not currently mentioned, but what about the bottom of the Kent coast or borders with East Sussex?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 27, 2017)

fundy said:



			we liked Sidmouth and especially Budleigh Salterton. Feel free to expand on the golf options as I havent played in that area at all.

The London option is mainly for my wifes family visiting and they will drive not use the train
		
Click to expand...


There are quite a few around Budleigh Salterton I think.  I've played East Devon and it is a really good course with absolutely incredible views of the coastline.

I played there when on holiday this year with Twire who lives in Budleigh so he'd be worth asking about the other golfing options around there :thup:

FWIW, Budleigh is probably the only place in the UK I'd move to from where I am at the moment, I absolutely love it there.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 27, 2017)

fundy said:



			we liked Sidmouth and especially Budleigh Salterton. Feel free to expand on the golf options as I havent played in that area at all.

The London option is mainly for my wifes family visiting and they will drive not use the train
		
Click to expand...

If your around Budleigh you have 
East Devon - great course once through the first few holes with great views
Sidmouth - quirky with to many par 3s (IMO) but a very friendly club
Honiton - nothing bad about it
Woodbury - lovely in the summer but suffers in the winter.

I obviously prefer north Devon, better beaches a good mixture of courses with Saunton, RND, Ilfracombe, Libbaton, Portmore

But it is isolated but the best beaches in England.


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Budleigh is gods waiting room. It is nice though. Golf course is ok too. Pebble beach, but good for swimming as it gets deep enough really quickly.

I like sidmouth, always have, but no idea about golf.

*The quality of the golf is a tad irrelevant though as you are never fit enough to play*!
		
Click to expand...

cheers Chris, had Imurg as fav for that comment but knew it was coming


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			If your around Budleigh you have 
East Devon - great course once through the first few holes with great views
Sidmouth - quirky with to many par 3s (IMO) but a very friendly club
Honiton - nothing bad about it
Woodbury - lovely in the summer but suffers in the winter.

I obviously prefer north Devon, better beaches a good mixture of courses with Saunton, RND, Ilfracombe, Libbaton, Portmore

But it is isolated but the best beaches in England.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for this. if the journey back to the parents was easier then im pretty sure we would be heading to this coast, longer term i hope we get there at some point!


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 27, 2017)

fundy said:



			thanks for this. if the journey back to the parents was easier then im pretty sure we would be heading to this coast, longer term i hope we get there at some point!
		
Click to expand...

I obviously got my priorities wrong  my outlaws live just outside Dover


----------



## ADB (Sep 27, 2017)

What about Broadstairs? Lovely sandy beach, North foreland is a nice course and some other quality courses close by...depend which side of London relatives come from though.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 27, 2017)

ADB said:



			What about Broadstairs? Lovely sandy beach, North foreland is a nice course and some other quality courses close by...depend which side of London relatives come from though.
		
Click to expand...

Biggest problem I see there is the M2.......2 lane motorway and too often an accident or hold up.


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2017)

Kent wrong side of London as an option. Dont want to feel that we have to use the M25 to get anywhere either, detest that road!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 27, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Biggest problem I see there is the M2.......2 lane motorway and too often an accident or hold up.
		
Click to expand...

And that virtually ever lorry that comes in the country enters through Dover or Folkestone


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Only sandy beach in West Sussex is west Wittering. Traffic an absolute nightmare in the summer with only one road in and out. For sandy beaches you will have to go further west.
		
Click to expand...

 Go via East Wittering and you can avoid most of the queue in. Then leave late to avoid queue out.:thup:

Around Chichester is lovely, close to West Wittering, which is the best sandy beach around. Golf at Goodwood, plus Festival of Speed and Revival. Only 35 minutes for a game at Blackmoor. What is not to like.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2017)

fundy said:



			cheers Chris, had Imurg as fav for that comment but knew it was coming 

Click to expand...

Sorry to disappoint Steve, but I wouldn't even contemplate the possibility of that thought......:rofl::rofl:

And he beat me to it.....:clap::thup::cheers:


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 28, 2017)

I played Bridport on Tuesday and the views on some holes of the coast were absolutely stunning. Lovely par 3 with elevated tee box, then later on in the round a par 5 (think 15th) which ran very close to the cliff edge. Quite scary actually, a sheer drop of a few hundred ft just yards from the green. Give it another 10 years though and that green may well be in the sea. Lyme Regis and other courses in the area I believe so there would be plenty of choice I would think.

Some lovely sandy beaches there for sure.

Good luck in your search and keep us posted , me and the missus are of a similar mind set. The mother in law lives in Padstow but that would be way too far from it all for our liking to live there permanently. I would happily settle for somewhere a lot closer like Hayling or Bournemouth. Wouldnâ€™t want to be a 4hr car journey from the kids and grand children in years to come.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 28, 2017)

fundy said:



			thanks therod, expect i will be troubling you (as well as Gordon) at some point!

we were in southbourne and down from there this morning, was beautiful, a little breezy on Mudeford beach but i think we could handle that  having the new forest as well as the beach definitely has a strong pull!
		
Click to expand...

Please feel free to trouble me at any time Steve, happy to assist :thup:


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2017)

richart said:



			Go via East Wittering and you can avoid most of the queue in. Then leave late to avoid queue out.:thup:

Around Chichester is lovely, close to West Wittering, which is the best sandy beach around. Golf at Goodwood, plus Festival of Speed and Revival. Only 35 minutes for a game at Blackmoor. What is not to like.
		
Click to expand...

swap the festival of speed for glorious goodwood and all sounds great


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Please feel free to trouble me at any time Steve, happy to assist :thup:
		
Click to expand...

cheers


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			I played Bridport on Tuesday and the views on some holes of the coast were absolutely stunning. Lovely par 3 with elevated tee box, then later on in the round a par 5 (think 15th) which ran very close to the cliff edge. Quite scary actually, a sheer drop of a few hundred ft just yards from the green. Give it another 10 years though and that green may well be in the sea. Lyme Regis and other courses in the area I believe so there would be plenty of choice I would think.

Some lovely sandy beaches there for sure.

Good luck in your search and keep us posted , me and the missus are of a similar mind set. The mother in law lives in Padstow but that would be way too far from it all for our liking to live there permanently. I would happily settle for somewhere a lot closer like Hayling or Bournemouth. Wouldnâ€™t want to be a 4hr car journey from the kids and grand children in years to come.
		
Click to expand...

even if we dont live there its going to be fun having a whole host of new courses to try, thats for sure


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 28, 2017)

a friend of mine looked at the whole UK to move to when he retired. They looked at places with good golf courses essentially. 

Kent was his is joint first choice with Deal and Sandwich and another course in contention ( can't remember the name).


----------



## Twire (Sep 28, 2017)

I live in Budleigh and there's been a few positive comments...... but gods waiting room!! cheers Murph. 

Old Skier has given you the run down on the local courses. I play at East Devon and it's the best locally by far, but I might be a tad biased. 

Get yourself down here for a weekend, and I'll show you the good, the bad and the ugly. If you need more info it would be better with a phone call.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2017)

it's a really interesting exercise. If you could put a pin in a map re moving  where would you go? I don't reckon I wouldn't move, but if I had to it would be Devon. Maybe North Devon (sorry twire!). Either that of the Isle of Wight


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			a friend of mine looked at the whole UK to move to when he retired. They looked at places with good golf courses essentially. 

Kent was his is joint first choice with Deal and Sandwich and another course in contention ( can't remember the name).
		
Click to expand...

Lydd ?


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 28, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			a friend of mine looked at the whole UK to move to when he retired. They looked at places with good golf courses essentially. 

Kent was his is joint first choice with Deal and Sandwich and another course in contention ( can't remember the name).
		
Click to expand...

Littlestone, could be a good shout, M20 gives good link to road network and Ashford for high speed train to London.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 28, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Littlestone, could be a good shout, M20 gives good link to road network and Ashford for high speed train to London.
		
Click to expand...

there was another course he was keen on and the house there were interested bordered a course that was impossible to get into.

He was only interested in Links courses and ones he would want to play every day for the rest of his life.


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2017)

Twire said:



			I live in Budleigh and there's been a few positive comments...... but gods waiting room!! cheers Murph. 

Old Skier has given you the run down on the local courses. I play at East Devon and it's the best locally by far, but I might be a tad biased. 

Get yourself down here for a weekend, and I'll show you the good, the bad and the ugly. If you need more info it would be better with a phone call.
		
Click to expand...

many thanks Twire, will bend your ear at some point


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 28, 2017)

Have you thought of the Isle of Wight ? More value for money with your housing budget.
West side is quiet and rural, east a bit touristy.
Good links to M3 and London.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Have you thought of the Isle of Wight ? More value for money with your housing budget.
West side is quiet and rural, east a bit touristy.
Good links to M3 and London.
		
Click to expand...

I'd echo that. Sandown & Shanklin is supposed to be a decent track


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 28, 2017)

therod said:



			I'd echo that. Sandown & Shanklin is supposed to be a decent track
		
Click to expand...

S&S is the best course, Freshwater Bay on the SW side is on top of the chalk cliffs interesting in a good way.
The rest are 9 holers but most of them pretty good.


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Have you thought of the Isle of Wight ? More value for money with your housing budget.
West side is quiet and rural, east a bit touristy.
Good links to M3 and London.
		
Click to expand...

Went to IOW every year for 15 years on cricket tour when younger, fancy somewhere different


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 28, 2017)

fundy said:



			we did 5 years in manchester, that scratched the northern itch (albeit i loved it and would happily go back if it had a seaside and was closer to family haha)
		
Click to expand...

Don't let that put you off , what about the Southport coast around Formby.

Sandy beaches, the best concentration of golf courses in the UK, only 2+ hours on train to London, 4hours drive.

And only 20 minutes from the only permanent European Cup on display in the British isles.

Good luck, and make sure the guest bedroom overlooks the beach.:whoo:


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Don't let that put you off , what about the Southport coast around Formby.

Sandy beaches, the best concentration of golf courses in the UK, only 2+ hours on train to London, 4hours drive.

*And only 20 minutes from the only permanent European Cup on display in the British isles.*

Good luck, and make sure the guest bedroom overlooks the beach.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

you were doing so well up to that point haha


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2018)

Well subject to contract we've agreed a sale for our house, hopefully all moving forward and be moving by the end of winter/early spring (assuming my solicitor pulls his finger out  )

Just spent another few days on the south coast and have pretty much decided that we are going to initially base ourselves on the coast between bournemouth and lymington. Quite a few areas we like, and seen a few interesting properties but still likely we will rent initially with a view to buying once weve been in the area for a bit (albeit we may make chance our arm with a couple of cheeky offers on a couple of properties that need a lot of work)


----------



## User20205 (Jan 17, 2018)

fundy said:



			Well subject to contract we've agreed a sale for our house, hopefully all moving forward and be moving by the end of winter/early spring (assuming my solicitor pulls his finger out  )

Just spent another few days on the south coast and have pretty much decided that we are going to initially base ourselves on the coast between bournemouth and lymington. Quite a few areas we like, and seen a few interesting properties but still likely we will rent initially with a view to buying once weve been in the area for a bit (albeit we may make chance our arm with a couple of cheeky offers on a couple of properties that need a lot of work)
		
Click to expand...

Good news. Let me know when your ready and Iâ€™ll take you for a round at Brokenhurst. Itâ€™s Brok or Barton that would be your best golfing options based on location. Maybe weâ€™ll invite Gordon also


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2018)

Good luck Steve - if you want a game before you go give me a shout , if not will look forward to the game down South Coast


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2018)

therod said:



			Good news. Let me know when your ready and Iâ€™ll take you for a round at Brokenhurst. Itâ€™s Brok or Barton that would be your best golfing options based on location. Maybe weâ€™ll invite Gordon also 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll be a grockle for the day ðŸ˜


----------



## User20205 (Jan 17, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ll be a grockle for the day ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Always welcome robin. Weâ€™ll get some dates in the diary :thup:


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2018)

therod said:



			Good news. Let me know when your ready and Iâ€™ll take you for a round at Brokenhurst. Itâ€™s Brok or Barton that would be your best golfing options based on location. Maybe weâ€™ll invite Gordon also 

Click to expand...

thanks muchly 

popped head into barton on sea and brokenhurst car parks and a brief look last couple of days. if the numbers on websites re joining fees are true i think i know which im likely to go but be rude not to try before buying !!!!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 17, 2018)

fundy said:



			thanks muchly 

popped head into barton on sea and brokenhurst car parks and a brief look last couple of days. if the numbers on websites re joining fees are true i think i know which im likely to go but be rude not to try before buying !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Barton is a good set up with x3 9â€™s, but as a 1-18 comparison itâ€™s not a patch on brok in the spring/summer/autumn, but it is a better winter option. Think they charge a joining fee + Â£400 shares, the subs are about the same, but Iâ€™d get you a deal @ brok


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2018)

Brokenhurst is a lovely course, though some dodgy members.


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2018)

therod said:



			Barton is a good set up with x3 9â€™s, but as a 1-18 comparison itâ€™s not a patch on brok in the spring/summer/autumn, but it is a better winter option. Think they charge a joining fee + Â£400 shares, the subs are about the same, but Iâ€™d get you a deal @ brok 

Click to expand...

website has it as 1200 join fee and 400 shares which would be a deal breaker for sure, look forward to being local enough to try them out


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2018)

I believe both courses have a reciprocal with Blackmoor. :thup:


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2018)

richart said:



			I believe both courses have a reciprocal with Blackmoor. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

how does that help me choose between them  and as you know i cant wait to visit


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2018)

fundy said:



			Well subject to contract we've agreed a sale for our house, hopefully all moving forward and be moving by the end of winter/early spring (assuming my solicitor pulls his finger out  )

Just spent another few days on the south coast and have pretty much decided that we are going to initially base ourselves on the coast between bournemouth and lymington. Quite a few areas we like, and seen a few interesting properties but still likely we will rent initially with a view to buying once weve been in the area for a bit (albeit we may make chance our arm with a couple of cheeky offers on a couple of properties that need a lot of work)
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck with the move once it gets going. Lovely part of the world and sure you'll find a great new course to play


----------



## Chisteve (Jan 18, 2018)

I live in chichester and would recommend the golf at Goodwood + walk on West Wittering Beach - all great 

There are lots of sandy beaches in West Sussex ...... when the tides out 

Would also recommed Milford on Sea in the area you are looking at


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2018)

Brok every time, half of Barton won't be there in a few years time 

Don't rule out the 'big 3' though, I can get you on all of them at guest rates through friends if you want to try them out.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Brok every time, half of Barton won't be there in a few years time 

Don't rule out the 'big 3' though, I can get you on all of them at guest rates through friends if you want to try them out.
		
Click to expand...

Big 3 ???? What 2 riversmeet, Solent meads, Royal Iford ???


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Brok every time, half of Barton won't be there in a few years time 

Don't rule out the 'big 3' though, I can get you on all of them at guest rates through friends if you want to try them out.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you only mean the golf course and not the town lol, we looked at property not far from the coast there yesterday 

I look forward to trying the "big 3". Expect with joining fees until we know we are settling and where the cost may be a bit prohibitive


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2018)

therod said:



			Big 3 ???? What 2 riversmeet, Solent meads, Royal Iford ???
		
Click to expand...

i assume one (or all?) of these is playgolf bournemouth? drove past it on tuesday looked as though it was pretty much under water

are meyrick park and queens park worth playing?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2018)

therod said:



			Big 3 ???? What 2 riversmeet, Solent meads, Royal Iford ???
		
Click to expand...

I think Solent Meads has been replaced by Queens Park in the big 3 as it was too short to be a championship course  :thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 18, 2018)

Fundy I'll happily take you round New Forest (when its dried out a bit). I would invite therod along but I see I wasn't mentioned in the Brock game, and we don't really want his sort anyway...


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			Fundy I'll happily take you round New Forest (when its dried out a bit). I would invite therod along but I see I wasn't mentioned in the Brock game, and we don't really want his sort anyway...

Click to expand...

thanks, much appreciated


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2018)

fundy said:



			i assume one (or all?) of these is playgolf bournemouth? drove past it on tuesday looked as though it was pretty much under water

are meyrick park and queens park worth playing?
		
Click to expand...

Meyrick is good, greens have been exceptional the last couple of years. Queens is very run down although a good layout. Both courses are on common land and you have dog walkers everywhere who have priority so you are often hanging around while they play ball in the middle of the fairway.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Meyrick is good, greens have been exceptional the last couple of years. Queens is very run down although a good layout. Both courses are on common land and you have dog walkers everywhere who have priority so you are often hanging around while they play ball in the middle of the fairway.
		
Click to expand...

Having left a club on common land to move to one on private land I can only agree with those comments, we used to suffer cyclists & horse riders as well.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 18, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			Fundy I'll happily take you round New Forest (when its dried out a bit). I would invite therod along but I see I wasn't mentioned in the Brock game, and we don't really want his sort anyway...

Click to expand...

Youâ€™re always invited mate, sounds like I need to organise something...,not my forte!! 
It was an open invite to all. I do enjoy the New Forest


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 18, 2018)

Happy to host at Stoneham too from March onwards for anyone who wants a game


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Happy to host at Stoneham too from March onwards for anyone who wants a game
		
Click to expand...

maybe a bit after that for me but would love to


----------



## User20205 (Jan 18, 2018)

fundy said:



			i assume one (or all?) of these is playgolf bournemouth? drove past it on tuesday looked as though it was pretty much under water

are meyrick park and queens park worth playing?
		
Click to expand...

Yep theyâ€™re all muni types, the first two are  par 3â€™s. Solent meads is a proper links course. Iford bridge has a good adventure dinosaur crazy Golf !


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 18, 2018)

therod said:



			Youâ€™re always invited mate, sounds like I need to organise something...,not my forte!! 
It was an open invite to all. I do enjoy the New Forest 

Click to expand...

Hmmm, a south coast summer evening tour/league?


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2018)

therod said:



			Yep theyâ€™re all muni types, the first two are  par 3â€™s. Solent meads is a proper links course. Iford bridge has a good adventure dinosaur crazy Golf !
		
Click to expand...

thread closed, iford bridge it is then


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 18, 2018)

You forgot Highcliffe Castle. Tin hats must be worn at all times.


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2018)

What about Knighton Heath &#129300;


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 19, 2018)

Fish said:



			What about Knighton Heath &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Probably the wrong side of Bournemouth for where Fundy intends to live.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 19, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Probably the wrong side of Bournemouth for where Fundy intends to live.
		
Click to expand...

tough to get to. As are the big â€˜3â€™ from Christchurch side. Parkstone is 5 miles closer to me but would take 20 mins longer than Brok, more on a Saturday PM. Traffic can be a shocker 
Knighton Heath is nice though. I almost joined there when I lived over that side of Bournemouth, but they made it really difficult because I didnâ€™t have a proposer, and my first experience of the clubhouse was some fella I was with being scolded for his no sock/loafer combo. I thought this was fair enough, it wasnâ€™t the 80â€™s and we werenâ€™t in Miami


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 19, 2018)

I used to live in the centre of Christchurch and it was a 25min drive to Broadstone, about the same to Brok.


----------



## Canfordhacker (Jan 19, 2018)

I live 5 minutes from Broadstone, but I play at Dudsbury. Be interested to join a south coast meet, and also happy to host people at Dudsbury.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 19, 2018)

Family friends of ours chose Sidmouth


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Probably the wrong side of Bournemouth for where Fundy intends to live.
		
Click to expand...

I just remembered it was where Willy played for a few years before moving to Parkstone.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 19, 2018)

Fish said:



			I just remembered it was where Willy played for a few years before moving to Parkstone.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s correct. Played there with him a couple of times. Not a bad course and no two holes are the same. It can get a bit firm in the height of summer though which can lead to some dodgy bounces.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 20, 2018)

ScienceBoy said:



			Family friends of ours chose Sidmouth
		
Click to expand...

Not really a convenient distance from Bournemouth though...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 20, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			Not really a convenient distance from Bournemouth though...
		
Click to expand...

Depends what you define as convenient but its certainly not close...


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 20, 2018)

Whilst I could recommend several good course around the Bournemouth area. I would pick up on the point about you wanting reasonable travelling to London. I live in South Somerset just off the A303 picking up the M3 just south of Basingstoke. The last thing I would think of it as is an easy travel to London. 
Even going back over 30 years ago when my parents lived in Ferndown and then Southhampton and we lived in Woking I used to hate the journey home due the volume of traffic.


----------



## fundy (Jan 20, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Whilst I could recommend several good course around the Bournemouth area. I would pick up on the point about you wanting reasonable travelling to London. I live in South Somerset just off the A303 picking up the M3 just south of Basingstoke. The last thing I would think of it as is an easy travel to London. 
Even going back over 30 years ago when my parents lived in Ferndown and then Southhampton and we lived in Woking I used to hate the journey home due the volume of traffic.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for that jim, though to some extent i guess anywhere on the coast to london is going to have those problems, worst case its a couple of hours on the train from waterloo


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2018)

Hallelujah, the dream is finally becoming a reality!!! Been one helluva journey (sorry Greg!!!)

So weve exchanged on our sale and the purchase of a new place in Mudeford. We'll be by the sea before the end of the month


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			Hallelujah, the dream is finally becoming a reality!!! Been one helluva journey (sorry Greg!!!)

So weve exchanged on our sale and the purchase of a new place in Mudeford. We'll be by the sea before the end of the month 

Click to expand...

I wish you well with the move and hope you love the place when you finally get there


----------



## Twire (May 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			Hallelujah, the dream is finally becoming a reality!!! Been one helluva journey (sorry Greg!!!)

So weve exchanged on our sale and the purchase of a new place in Mudeford. We'll be by the sea before the end of the month 

Click to expand...

Lovely area, my wife comes from Christchurch so spent a lot of her youth in Mudeford.

Not to far from some cracking golf courses either.

Hope the move goes well.


----------



## Wilson (May 3, 2018)

Spent a week in Mudeford last Summer, absolutely loved it, played Barton on Sea which I enjoyed too.

All the best with the move.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 3, 2018)

So which one are you going to look to join - Ferndown , Parkstone or Broadstone


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2018)

Cheers all for the well wishes



Liverpoolphil said:



			So which one are you going to look to join - Ferndown , Parkstone or Broadstone 

Click to expand...

Until ive played them all a few times I couldnt possibly choose  Expect the winner may not be on that list either


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			Hallelujah, the dream is finally becoming a reality!!! Been one helluva journey (sorry Greg!!!)

So weve exchanged on our sale and the purchase of a new place in Mudeford. We'll be by the sea before the end of the month 

Click to expand...

Congratulations, glad itâ€™s finally over for you.


----------



## Dellboy (May 3, 2018)

Mudeford is a lovely place, spent many happy times there sailing.

Was also very nice today in the sun walking along the run with some fresh cockels :thup:


----------



## GB72 (May 4, 2018)

fundy said:



			Hallelujah, the dream is finally becoming a reality!!! Been one helluva journey (sorry Greg!!!)

So weve exchanged on our sale and the purchase of a new place in Mudeford. We'll be by the sea before the end of the month 

Click to expand...

I did it as quick as I could &#128513;


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2018)

GB72 said:



			I did it as quick as I could &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

as we both know, youve not been the slowing factor  if only everyone had a Greg things would be a lot smoother!!!! Much appreciated as you know


----------



## User20205 (May 4, 2018)

Iâ€™m only in tuckton, mate other side of Christchurch. Let me know when youâ€™re settled & we can get Gordon over for a beer, curry & game @ brok.
Congrats on the move, I got the impression that it didnâ€™t go as easy a you would have liked


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2018)

You'll have to let me know the details once your in, I'll then get some work down there and obviously bring my clubs :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 4, 2018)

Sounds good Steve, wish you well mate.&#128077;


----------



## patricks148 (May 4, 2018)

Good luck with the move.. Coast means.... Links for you


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2018)

therod said:



			Iâ€™m only in tuckton, mate other side of Christchurch. Let me know when youâ€™re settled & we can get Gordon over for a beer, curry & game @ brok.
Congrats on the move, I got the impression that it didnâ€™t go as easy a you would have liked
		
Click to expand...

cheers mate, yeah been a stressful one thats for sure. beer curry and a game sounds good for sure!!!!


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2018)

Fish said:



			You'll have to let me know the details once your in, I'll then get some work down there and obviously bring my clubs :thup:
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			Sounds good Steve, wish you well mate.&#128077;
		
Click to expand...




patricks148 said:



			Good luck with the move.. Coast means.... Links for you

Click to expand...

cheers guys

no immediate links round there, expect home will be heath, forest or clifftop but looking forward to exploring the options


----------



## Canfordhacker (May 4, 2018)

Dudsbury is 25 mins from Mudeford - give me a shout if you want a game there.


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2018)

Canfordhacker said:



			Dudsbury is 25 mins from Mudeford - give me a shout if you want a game there.
		
Click to expand...

Dudsbury definitely on my to play list, would love a game once settled cheers


----------



## richart (May 5, 2018)

Good to hear the news Steve. Always welcome for a game at mine if you fancy slumming it in Hampshire.


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2018)

richart said:



			Good to hear the news Steve. Always welcome for a game at mine if you fancy slumming it in Hampshire.

Click to expand...

If Blackmoor is slumming it count me in


----------

